# Anyone have any luck getting venomous critters like this out of your car's door jams?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

UPDATE: I adjusted the photos a little bit to make the critters more visible.
I found a nasty surprise while trying to do my weekly start for one of my hooptys.
What do you think these critters are? They were in the door jamb right on the front side of the b pillar.
Are they bees, hornets, or killer hornets? With the dozens of cars in the neighborhood, whey did these critters have to choose my hoopty?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I HATE WHEN THEY DO THIS !

PRETTY BIG NEST !
they didn't do that over night.

Take it to a car wash. The kind with the high pressure " Wands".
Do it at night.

Wasps can't see at night.they don't fly.
Spray the whole nest out with high pressure water !
Drive off.

Stomp on as many as you can for good measure !

Water won't harm paint.
Or spray with spray bottle of high concentration detergent mix.
Wasps breathe through their bodies.
This will knock them down & drown them if you coat them with enough liquid soap .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Even worse is under the fuel door hatch !










Stick your finger in the little notch to open the door up . ..
And " SURPRISE " !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Could be worse . . .


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

An electrician friend works for a company that is a subcontractor for the highway dept. repairing street lights. Anytime he opens an in-ground pit, or service box, or access panel on a street light, he wears knee high snake gaiters, elbow length leather gloves and a plastic face shield due to risk of snakes. This past summer, his trainee and him were on a job, they got a call for 7 overhead lights that were out. There were 4 underground vaults, when they were 10 ft away, he told the trainee to stop talking and start listening, he picked up some rocks, before they opened the vaults he threw rocks at them, he heard a faint sound from one. The first vault they opened, had 5 440 volt transformers inside, a rattlesnake had crawled on one, shorted the system and fried itself, taking out all the lights and the transformer. They opened the other 3 vaults, two were empty, the third one had 3 live rattlesnakes in it.

Another friend is a tower technician for Verizon, they regularly find bull snakes and rattle snakes in the control boxes, he was just down in Louisiana following Ida, they learned real fast to inspect carefully before sticking their fingers anyplace when working on systems, a couple of techs were bitten by snakes.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Sal29 said:


> UPDATE: I adjusted the photos a little bit to make the critters more visible.
> I found a nasty surprise while trying to do my weekly start for one of my hooptys.
> What do you think these critters are? They were in the door jamb right on the front side of the b pillar.
> Are they bees, hornets, or killer hornets? With the dozens of cars in the neighborhood, whey did these critters have to choose my hoopty?


Looks like Mahogany Wasps. Hit them with wasp killer or oven cleaner. Kills them on contact.


----------

